# A Must Read for Pet owners...



## cazscot (Feb 27, 2011)

Got this in an email...
______
The following was found posted very low on a refrigerator door.

Dear Dogs and Cats:  The dishes with the paw prints are yours and contain your food.  The other dishes are mine and contain my food.  Placing a paw print in the middle of my plate and food does not stake a claim for it becoming your food and dish, nor do I find that aesthetically pleasing in the slightest.
______
The stairway was not designed by NASCAR and is not a racetrack.  Racing me to the bottom is not the object.  Tripping me doesn't help because I fall faster than you can run.
______
I cannot buy anything bigger than a king sized bed.  I am very sorry about this.  Do not think I will continue sleeping on the couch to ensure your comfort, however.  Dogs and cats can actually curl up in a ball when they sleep.  It is not necessary to sleep perpendicular to each other, stretched out to the fullest extent possible.  I also know that sticking tails straight out and having tongues hanging out on the other end to maximize space is nothing but sarcasm.

______
For the last time, there is no secret exit from the bathroom! If, by some miracle, I beat you there and manage to get the door shut, it is not necessary to claw, whine, meow, try to turn the knob or get your paw under the edge in an attempt to open the door.  I must exit through the same door I entered.  Also, I have been using the bathroom for years - canine/feline attendance is not required.

_______
The proper order for kissing is:  Kiss me first, then go smell the other dog's or cat's butt.  I cannot stress this enough.

_______


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 27, 2011)

cazscot said:


> Got this in an email...
> ______
> The following was found posted very low on a refrigerator door.
> 
> ...



Brilliant, very funny, lol  and oh so true.  Pebbles thinks everything I get out of fridge/ put in fridge/ or have on a plate is hers, she will want to see/ smell what it is! Even when I am doing my injections she thinks she would like it, so I give her the top to play with instead. ( she is incredibly cute)
Sheena


----------



## Caroline (Feb 28, 2011)

This is brilliant. We are an office of animal lovers, so this does the rounds every once in a while and is always very funny.


----------



## topcat123 (Mar 1, 2011)

ha ha ha lol  wheres the cameras hiding in my house??? thats just the relasionship with my pets


----------



## Catwoman76 (Mar 1, 2011)

topcat123 said:


> ha ha ha lol  wheres the cameras hiding in my house??? thats just the relasionship with my pets



Mine too Topcat, another thing Pebbles does is when I get a glass of water for Tia I have to get one for Pebbles as well, or she will drink Tia's.  Pebbles has spilt two glasses that I know of, the little Moo moo  Sheena


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 1, 2011)

Oh, I love that, that was Judy to a T.


----------



## cazscot (Mar 1, 2011)

Yep, I went out of the room to go and get something - came back in and our cat (shadow) was drinking my tea ...


----------



## MeanMom (Mar 1, 2011)

cazscot said:


> Yep, I went out of the room to go and get something - came back in and our cat (shadow) was drinking my tea ...



o thank you  i nearly wet myself reading that - cheered me up no end!

My daughters school bus stop is only 100 yards from our house, but this is A BAD THING as one of our cats has tried several times to go to school with her

We dont let our cats upstairs at night or we would never get any sleep


----------

